# Can't load NIK plugins into LR4.1



## herb (Jun 19, 2012)

I had my mac guru here this am to load Nik complete collection, Dfine, Viveza, Silver EFX Pro 2, Sharpener,etc onto Photoshop CS 6,
but he was unable to get LR 4.1 to accept the plug ins.
This dude is REALLY good with Mac, but does not know LR.  We tried a lot of different approaches, some from the Adobe help site,
and finally gave up.

I can muddle along by switching to CS6 every time, but would rather do the whole deal in LR.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 19, 2012)

Nik plugins are loaded into Lightroom via the Nik install routine. If, for example, you install Nik for Photoshop before you install Lightroom, you will have to run install again.  Have you run Nik's install routine since installing Lightroom?


----------



## herb (Jun 19, 2012)

RikkFlohr said:


> Nik plugins are loaded into Lightroom via the Nik install routine. If, for example, you install Nik for Photoshop before you install Lightroom, you will have to run install again.  Have you run Nik's install routine since installing Lightroom?



I will see if that works, I think we already tried that.


----------



## herb (Jun 19, 2012)

herb said:


> I will see if that works, I think we already tried that.



As I suspected, that doesn't work.  I then try to use plugin manager, and that gives an error message when I try to load one of the Nik plug ins.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 19, 2012)

The plugin manager shouldn't be involved in a Nik installation. Can you give us a screen shot of what you are seeing?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Herb,

What Rikk is referring to is the Nik installer. For each of the Nik applications the installer will automatically detect Photoshop and Lightroom if they are installed in the default location on your computer. When you run the Nik installer it will give you a startup screen that will show an icon for each Adobe program that it finds. In you case you should see Photoshop CS6, Bridge and Lightroom 4. If not there is likely something wrong the about the Adobe installation.

One thing to try is to first run the Nik Uninstaller for each tool. Then try running the Nik installer again and see if that shows you all the applications that you want to have access to the Nik tool.

-louie


----------



## herb (Jun 21, 2012)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Herb,
> 
> What Rikk is referring to is the Nik installer. For each of the Nik applications the installer will automatically detect Photoshop and Lightroom if they are installed in the default location on your computer. When you run the Nik installer it will give you a startup screen that will show an icon for each Adobe program that it finds. In you case you should see Photoshop CS6, Bridge and Lightroom 4. If not there is likely something wrong the about the Adobe installation.
> 
> ...


When I uninstall the NIK and then re install, it shows that it is going to install in CS6 CS4 and LR4.  Perhaps I should uninstall CS4??

The above steps don not result in Nik being in LR4, just in CS6.


----------



## herb (Jun 21, 2012)

RikkFlohr said:


> The plugin manager shouldn't be involved in a Nik installation. Can you give us a screen shot of what you are seeing?



Rikk I can't seem to manage the "add file" thingy in LR forum. how do I delete old screen grabs?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 21, 2012)

herb said:


> When I uninstall the NIK and then re install, it shows that it is going to install in CS6 CS4 and LR4.  Perhaps I should uninstall CS4??
> 
> The above steps don not result in Nik being in LR4, just in CS6.



Too bad. Don't know if having PS4 is part of the problem but if you're not using it...

I would contact Nik support about this and explain what you have done so far.  I have heard of a small number of users having difficulty installing some of their tools to LR4. It seems to be something specific to that users home directory or the previous install. Usually if they create a new user on the same computer the installer works fine. 

They have an online support form available if you navigate through the Contact Us page under "Technical Support" and the link "US and International Technical Support" link. 

There used to be an independent User to User forum but that has unfortunately disappeared. 

-louie


----------



## Tesarver (Jun 24, 2012)

FYI, When I 1st installed LR4, all of my NIK Plugins quite working.  I could not even go to Elements 9.0 as an external editor from LR4.  After contacting Adobe, the fix for me was that I had to load the demo copy of CS5 onto my MAC.  You don't need to buy it or use it.  It just needs to be on the MAC.  Reloaded LR4, then all of my NIK plugins and then created the Link for Elements 9.  All are working.

Tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Tom.  Was that with 4.1, or 4.0?  There was a bug in 4.0, which has since been fixed, which sounds similar.


----------



## herb (Jun 24, 2012)

I managed to get one of the NIK plugins loaded into LR4,1, but when I try to load another Nik plugin, the first one goes away WTH could be causing that?

The steps: (in LR)  Preferences, select External Editor, select the plug in and select choose.  The Adobe instruction then say to got to the preset drop down and select Save Current Settings As New Preset.  I couldn't find that in the presets drop down.

How to save the plug in is my latest question.  Victoria, you will be happy to know I am busily re arranging my folders.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 24, 2012)

herb,

1. hit the choose button.

2. navigate to the .exe for the editor you're trying to add; choose it; hit 'open' button

3. click on the "Preset:" dropdown.

4. choose "Save Current Settings as New Preset..."

5. Type in a name and hit "create" in the box that comes up.

6. you've added one

7. rinse and repeat 

Hal


----------



## Tesarver (Jun 24, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Tom.  Was that with 4.1, or 4.0?  There was a bug in 4.0, which has since been fixed, which sounds similar.



That was with LR 4.0, upgraded to the 4.1, but haven't removed CS5 for fear it may break again,

Tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm 99.9% sure you're ok to remove CS5 now.  That was one of the primary bugs fixed in 4.1.


----------



## herb (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks Hal.


----------



## globtrotr (Aug 24, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> herb,
> 
> 1. hit the choose button.
> 
> ...



This solved the problem for me, thanks. Took maybe 10 minutes to load the 6 nik plug-ins that I own.


----------

